# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Comfort Plus Laminated Glass

## Tex79

Hi Guys, 
We're currently looking into replacing the windows in our 1940's double brick home. 
In doing so we are considering ordering windows with clear Comfort Plus glass however, this increases the price of the quote by around $1400 compared to 4mm float glass. The consultant conducting the quote stated that there will be no benefits from the comfort plus in terms of insulation and noise reduction so we would be better off with 4mm float glass. 
Does any one have this product installed in their home or have had any exposure to it? 
Is it as thremally efficient and noise reducing as the manufacturers information suggests (definately not taking these figures as gospal!)? Is it worth the extra expense? 
I understand double glazing is probably much more efficient but this is not an option we are considering at this stage. 
Any information would appreciated.  
Cheers, 
Evan. :Smilie:

----------


## woodbe

I think you need to do more investigation. 
What is the specification of the comfort plus proposed? Is it Laminated glass? On what face is the coating proposed? Comfort Plus appears to be a brand name for Low-e glass, which involves applying a low emissivity coating on one face of the glass. This works by reducing the transmission of heat through the glass. It's not a substitute for double glazing. 
You really need to assess the thermal requirements and heat loading of the home, glass is but one of the factors involved in keeping the home comfortable and minimising energy costs for keeping it that way. 
Are the windows shaded in Summer? 
As a general rule, laminated glass will be better than float glass for reducing noise transmission. Double glazing will be a lot better again. 
woodbe.

----------


## Tex79

Thanks for the reply Woodbe. 
After doing a lot more reading I'm beginning to realise that this is a much more complex issue than I had first believed. 
The Comfort Plus is a 6.38mm laminated glass with the laminating substrate sandwiched between two 3mm sheets of glass. The information states it has a U-Value of 3.9 and Solar Heat Gain Coefficient (SHGC) of 0.53 compared with 4mm float glass of 5.9 and 0.87 respectively. If the low e coating is added to the inside the information I have doesn't specify. 
The main aim in choosing glass is to keep as much heat out in the summer while retaining heat in the winter. 
The Eastern side of the house has a large carport attached so there is only minimal sunlight on the windows early in the morning. 
The West is relatively un-protected and is exposed to the most sunlight. We are getting canvas awnings fitted to the northern and western sides of the house to directly shade the windows.
The southern side windows are in shade all day long. 
The noise reduction benefits we see as an added bonus. 
I understand the products I'm looking at are no substitute to double glazing, however, hopefully they are significantly better than 4mm float glass. I also understand that glazing is only part of the main issue, I will tackle ways of shading the western side of the house next. 
Thanks for your time. 
Evan

----------


## doug1

Hi we have this glass installed and find it is good in that it reduces the heat load of the outside temperature. When I researched it for our build I decided to install it, note that there are 3 or 4 colours with differing light and heat transmission
You need to be aware that if you fit clear laminated glass it is possible to retro fit differing films, some of which appear to have better specs than this glass. not sure the difference in overall cost 
Doug

----------


## GR8M8

> As a general rule, laminated glass will be better than float glass for reducing noise transmission. *Double glazing will be a lot better again.*  
> woodbe.

  Only if you have D/G with Lam glass.

----------


## ALLROUNDER

I recently had comfort plus quoted for several windows in an extension as I was looking for a bit more noise/insulation improvement, in the end I was surprised to find out that double glazing was only slightly more in cost than the comfort plus (less than 10% more) 
I have gone for double glazing.

----------


## woodbe

> Only if you have D/G with Lam glass.

  Noise is a funny thing, and what you suggest can be true in some circumstances depending on the type of noise, but generally, 'D/G' with float glass will outperform a single sheet of Laminated glass. It will outperform it a lot more if you have the opportunity of specifying the thickness of the float glass for either side, and the width and content of the gap. 
The devil is in the details. 
woodbe.

----------


## Bloss

I'd be spending my $1400 bucks on some more effective work to prevent heat ingress -plenty of options that will give a better bang for your buck. See the Heating & Cooling Sub-forum. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Kaptan

Hi Tex,
I chose Comfort Plus laminated for all of my windows, and am very happy with the results.
It is quite an improvement for both thermal and noise insulation.
It is probably more effective during winter than summer, but nevertheless it does help.
I found this product to be 2/3 the cost of double glazing. 
It is not the ultimate fix-it solution, but together with other factors as mentioned, it can be part of your energy reduction strategy.

----------


## Tex79

Thanks for the replies guys, we've got some more quotes and have decided to go ahead with the comfort plus. It is a little more expensive but feel the benefits combined with other effective measures, like awnings etc, are worth it. 
Cheers, 
Evan.

----------


## tonyf

Hi Tex 
We are about to start a major renovation and I have been told that using anything other then standard glass will blow our budget out (lots of windows facing west and NW) 
May I ask how much more expensive, maybe as a percentage?

----------


## Bloss

> Hi Tex 
> We are about to start a major renovation and I have been told that using anything other then standard glass will blow our budget out (lots of windows facing west and NW) 
> May I ask how much more expensive, maybe as a percentage?

  Any glass facing W & NW needs to have properly angled external shading to stop direct sun in summer and allow winter sun to shine in. This is simple, a matter of good design and cheap relative to other options - especially glass. Can be as simple as 1m eaves on the N for a regular single story dwelling rather than 600mm (or none as is so common now) and 1m eaves and angled slats or wider eaves to the west. 
No glass will stop anything except small amounts of heat entering the house - it has to be stopped outside - even the best reduce by relatively small amounts and at great cost. Glass is simply a poor thermal barrier and nothing much can be done to change that - so best to follow the physics and use design to get the light we need and the heat only when and where we want it. Not only gives a better result, but saves you money too.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Tex79

Hi Tony, 
The price of the comfort plus is approximately 15% more than the float glass. This is a simple calculation based on the quotes we have received, it may vary when quoted from other companies. 
For us we only have two windows facing West (kitchen & bathroom) which we will shade with awnings and improved curtins. The rest face East and South. 
Cheers, 
Evan.

----------


## HillsFarmer

> Hi Tony, 
> The price of the comfort plus is approximately 15% more than the float glass. This is a simple calculation based on the quotes we have received, it may vary when quoted from other companies. 
> For us we only have two windows facing West (kitchen & bathroom) which we will shade with awnings and improved curtins. The rest face East and South. 
> Cheers, 
> Evan.

  Hi Evan 
So, how do you feel about your comfort plus now?  We are looking at replacing the glass when we have our sash windows repaired on our 1935 bungalow and can't decide whether to go with the comfort plus or not.  Are you happy with the result?  Thanks!

----------


## hoss

hey guys prob bit late here haha.Im a glazier in vic and this winter we have done more quotes than ever on comfort plus and double glazing.In the past we have retro fitted a few houses with comfort plus and the clients have raved about it.Double glazing is prob the best as you can even double glaze the e glass but a lot of windows can't be retro fitted with double glazing as it is quite thick thats where comfort plus is popular as it can be fitted in most existing windows. In the case of going for new windows i would go double glazing as there is more and more window mobs making windows that can take double glazing and the cost is not a lot more for the gain. Also keep in mind what material you go with for your frames alu frames transfer a lot of hot and cold where timber is much better and ive been told of pvc frames alough i don't know a lot about this.

----------

